# Cooling fan?



## OS Audio (Aug 16, 2012)

Gonna install a couple of OS Kicker ZR amps this weekend. Putting them in a Chevy extented cab behind the seat. Unfortunatly theres not going to be much room for the amplifiers (sub amp will be running 2 ohm mono) to breathe. Because of this I've decided to use a cooling fan on the sub amp. This will be my first time I've used a cooling fan. I assume you wire these off the amp teminals?? Black wire to neg terminal and Red to remote so it turns off when car is off? If this isnt correct please let me know, thanks guys!!


----------



## Daurie (Aug 13, 2012)

I would use a relay and control it from the remote wire. Use batt pos and neg from the amp or simply ground the relay wherever you mount it and use that grounding point for the fan too. I wouldn't put any more load that necessary on the remote wire or any wire in the factory harness for that matter. Very easy to wire up and a google search should get you a relay schematic without too much fuss.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I posted some info on fans here recently... pick a good quality fan and check the CFM and noise it makes...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

use this or similar, no need to make additional noise.

THis one even better, red wire positive black negative, attach thermistor to amp fins, done.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

SilenX makes nice fans, low noise and low CFM...with a fan like that you could run it all the time and it wouldn't cause any prob...i am a fan lover also...


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Here is a small stash I have...on the bottom picture are some nice fans... the small one is the same size your looking at and it puts out 34 CFM... the 120 mm fan in the box puts out 133 CFM...


----------



## OS Audio (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info!!


----------

